# ... any home cures, remedys for psoriasis, eczema ?



## terra (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not too sure if mine is eczema or psoriasis.... I've had a small patch on the side of my neck for about a year now.  My Doc isn't sure and has been treating it with cortisone cream.... it sorta keeps it at bay but never actually clears it up.  Some days it's good but then for no good reason, it flares up becoming burning itchy and red. I'm not keen on continuing on with the Cortisone Cream because it's renowned for thinning the skin.
 In the 12 months or so since I've had it, it's grown from a small spot about half inch in diameter to an area about one inch plus in diameter.

Lots of trial and error from various tips on the internet but no luck.  Do any of you have any suggestions?

This is what I've already tried so far without any success:

Olive Oil
Coconut oil
Lanolin
Sorbolene
Coal Tar Cream


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 11, 2013)

Get thee to a dermatologist Tezza.  Mum's doc treated her for a patch like that under her eye  with all manner of potions until it had to be surgically removed as a luckily slow moving skin cancer.  She was incredibly lucky that it hadn't infiltrated the tear duct and as it was lost a nick out of her nose as it had spread beneath the skin.  Doc's are for bandaids and flu.  It's not likely to be skin cancer but you might need some kind of antibiotic to kill it off rather than just topical ointments.  Go see de man.


----------



## terra (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Di... I'll probably end up going to see the Doc again but my feeling is, he's had 12 months to sort it out and so far, no joy. 
 Doesn't exactly inspire me with confidence.... also in the grand scheme of things, an itchy skin spot hardly demands priority service over more serious illnesses from his other patients.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

I've heard that a good Omega 3 Fish Oil, preferably from the natural triglyceride form, can help to treat eczema or psoriasis.  You'd have to take at least double of the recommended dose on the bottle.  Also, it may thin the blood, so you shouldn't be on any prescription blood thinners.  Another option is Evening Primrose Oil, or vitamin B12.  Here's some thoughts from a nutritionist...



> *Eczema* is an imbalance. Anything that is out of balance can be brought back to balance. I don't believe in "cures" because I don't believe in the modern Western definition of disease. Far before modern medicine invented disease, there were more advanced systems of medicine that referred to health in terms of balance and imbalance.
> 
> *Eczema* is an imbalance characterized by inflammation, redness, dry and itchy skin. It can also manifest as oozing lesions in extreme cases. After a while, repeated scratching often causes the skin to become thick and crusty. All around, it's a real drag.
> 
> ...


----------



## terra (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks SeaBreeze.... I reckon that my diet is fairly healthy and I've been taking Krill Oil capsules daily for a couple of years now.   The more information I get on this topic, then the better armed I'll be to deal with it.

cheers


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 12, 2013)

Just ask him for a referral instead of a scrip Tezza.   A proper biopsy study and accurate diagnosis is the priority, you can diddle about with the wonder potions at your leisure then with some idea of exactly what you are treating.


----------



## terra (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Di !


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 12, 2013)

_Terra after seeing your doctor have a look at these products from MooGoo they are having fantastic results for both of the ailments you mentioned, and the best thing they are all natural, ii use their lip balm and MSM soothing cream and find them great, i am going to try their milk hair shampoo as it gets great reviews too. You can buy it online too Terra._ 

http://moogoo.com.au/


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've tried everything .... without visiting a dermatologist.    Sometimes, I will get relief for a while but it doesn't last.  Occasionally, the problem gets worse.  My best bet is to stop scratching (easier said than done).


----------



## terra (Sep 12, 2013)

*my reply to Jilaroo
*
I've seen MooGoo in a local health food shop.... I'll grab some next time in Bowral. 





and


my reply to* dbeyat45

*Yep !... that's been my experience too.  Somethings work for a few days but then it always flares up again.  I can control the urge to scratch but not when I'm asleep. 
                                                      Bugger !


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 12, 2013)

_You're most welcome kind sir, and i am soooo jealous that you can go to Bowral sigh_


----------



## Katybug (Sep 12, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Get thee to a dermatologist Tezza.  Mum's doc treated her for a patch like that under her eye  with all manner of potions until it had to be surgically removed as a luckily slow moving skin cancer.  She was incredibly lucky that it hadn't infiltrated the tear duct and as it was lost a nick out of her nose as it had spread beneath the skin.  Doc's are for bandaids and flu.  It's not likely to be skin cancer but you might need some kind of antibiotic to kill it off rather than just topical ointments.  Go see de man.



*Ditto, if it's been there for a year, Terra, it's time to seek medical attention.  IMO, a year is too long to consider home remedies.  I know some scary stories too, as do we all, about putting it off. I don't think yours sounds like anything that serious....it's just time to see the dermatologist.  Good luck!  *


----------



## terra (Sep 13, 2013)

Some good news to report on the home remedy front.

It's "Zaditen", which is a formulation available only from Pharmacies for the treatment of severe allergy affected eyes.  I've been using Zaditen for a few years for my eyes which cop a beating from dust, pollens and the like from my part-time farm work.  Now, my thinking was, maybe the eczema -like rash on my neck was an allergy thing ?

 Commencing just two days ago,  I applied a single drop of Zaditen to the rash on my neck.  Since then, I've been applying one drop of the clear, water-like Zaditen to the rash three to four times daily.  
Woo-hoo...... the itch has stopped, the red inflammation has subsided to almost normal skin colour and it now seems to be drying out.... may shed some dead skin in the next few days.

This is in direct contrast to many of the cream-like treatments that I've tried in the past which seem to keep the affected area wet & moist.

 I'll continue the treatment for another week or so and then evaluate my progress..... it seems such a simple cure and yet I'm hoping like hell that it's permanent fix.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 13, 2013)

_*Wow that's great news Terra, maybe that's what i put on my body i thought it was moisturiser*_


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 23, 2013)

I use Tea Tree oil for itches and moscitoo baits,
also PawPaw ointment for sores. AloVera gel (straight from the plant  ) is good for cuts.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

I have had good results with oregano oil for eczema. Make your own, its much cheaper.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 12, 2013)

I will be recommending Zaditen to the waitress who served us lunch today .....


----------



## d0ug (Dec 12, 2013)

I would not be without my home made colloidal silver and colloidal copper


----------



## KilleenSteamTeam (Dec 13, 2013)

My daughter has great success with Renew Lotion. Not sold in stores but works wonders and its natural. Here is a video explanation


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 14, 2013)

Terra..as Di said..get thee to a dermatologist. Not to be an alarmist, but look up mast cell.   Mast cell produces histamines, hence the itching.  The active ingredient in the drug you are using is ketotifen, which is an antihistimine and used for stabilizing mast cell, which could be why you are seeing results with the medication.


----------

